# Texture gun?



## bebopp54 (Jun 19, 2016)

Ok I'm using a Versatel texture gun which is ok, but I would like to have more pattern so I'm thinking binks , I have a 18D I bought for seventy five bucks found out they don't make parts for it anymore. So I need some help from my professional friends on what kind of bonks I should be looking at


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Most guys are using the Binks 7E2. There's also a couple designs from PSI pumping, and AST texture.

http://www.psipumping.com/upcoming-seminars/spraz-all-gun
http://texture.sprayrig.com/product_p/7e2_flex_assy_air.htm


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

I was able to rebuild my old 18D a couple years ago without a problem, maybe try a different parts supplier before giving up.


----------



## bebopp54 (Jun 19, 2016)

Or maybe just use the head on the 18d, is the fluid nozzle on the 7d the same as the 18d looking for a nice knockdown pattern I see the one they have at AST with the 7e2 head just wondering cause l already have a head if it's usable I'm checking now


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

bebopp54 said:


> Or maybe just use the head on the 18d, is the fluid nozzle on the 7d the same as the 18d looking for a nice knockdown pattern I see the one they have at AST with the 7e2 head just wondering cause l already have a head if it's usable I'm checking now


Probably the best route for lower maintenance, I'd say go for it on making your own. When you search 18D fluid nozzles it comes up the same for 7D, so they probably share the same parts. Let me know how it turns out if you give it a try.


----------



## bebopp54 (Jun 19, 2016)

For the guys spraying knock texture which is the best fuild nozzle to use on a binks head


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Here's a thread on guns for big rigs. 

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f8/what-texture-gun-do-you-use-guys-only-have-huge-spray-rigs-2356/


----------

